# Day of the Doctor



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

So, the 50th anniversary special of Doctor Who will be next week, and I noticed there was a distinct lack of thread for it.

It will air everywhere in the world at the same time, around 7:50GMT

I don't wanna let too many spoilers slip about it, but as anyone can tell you it'll have at least 3 doctors in it (Matt Smith, David Tennant, John Hurt), as well as a handful of the newer companions.

Here is the prequel, which aired earlier this week (The Night of the Doctor): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U3jrS-uhuo


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't even finished season 7. ;_;


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2013)

It's obviously going to be about the end of the time war and john hurt is a version of the doctor he wants to forget about cause of the fact he killed so many.

Also in case no one has said this yet about that regeneration, "WARRIORS, come out to play"


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I remember watching the 5 Doctors when it happend years back.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> I haven't even finished season 7. ;_;



The newer stuff is far better, under Moffat's hand. I tried to go back to Russel T's stuff recently, but some of those episodes are painful.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm looking really forward to this. I've got tickets to see it in the cinema on the day (in 3D!) which is awesome. 

By the way, is anyone else looking forward to the docudrama _An Adventure In Space and Time_? It's written by Mark Gatiss (who wrote Cold War and The Crimson Horror for series 7 this year, and also writes for and acts in Sherlock) and is a drama about how Doctor Who first started, and also about William Hartnell, the man who played the First Doctor. They've gotten David Bradley (the guy who played Filch in Harry Potter) to play Hartnell, and he really does look near indistinguishable. 

The trailer for it looks ace.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I'm looking really forward to this. I've got tickets to see it in the cinema on the day (in 3D!) which is awesome.



Same, unfortunately my friend pulled out so now I'm desperately trying to find someone else to go with me :L



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> By the way, is anyone else looking forward to the docudrama _An Adventure In Space and Time_? It's written by Mark Gatiss (who wrote Cold War and The Crimson Horror for series 7 this year, and also writes for and acts in Sherlock) and is a drama about how Doctor Who first started, and also about William Hartnell, the man who played the First Doctor. They've gotten David Bradley (the guy who played Filch in Harry Potter) to play Hartnell, and he really does look near indistinguishable.
> 
> The trailer for it looks ace.



That looks....really good. I may just watch that, if I get the chance.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 17, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> That looks....really good. I may just watch that, if I get the chance.



It broadcasts Thursday at 9:00 PM, so if you've got 90 minutes or more spare roundabout that time then I'd say definitely watch it. They showed it at the BFI in London last Tuesday and it got a standing ovation, and everyone who went to see it said it was fantastic.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2013)

Oooohft, Am impressed. I'll try and catch it then.

I need to watch The Science of Dr Who as well, missed that first time around.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I'm looking really forward to this. I've got tickets to see it in the cinema on the day (in 3D!) which is awesome.



ahh same here! its gonna looks so awesome in 3D. I'm going with a friend to watch it so we can be huge dorks together.


----------



## rjbartrop (Nov 20, 2013)

Just a little too slow off the mark to do the theatre event, but I'm definitely looking forward to seeing Day of the Doctor on the tube.  I am hoping the docudrama makes it over to this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## rjbartrop (Nov 20, 2013)

I just checked, and if you live in Canada, it's going to be shown on Space on Nov 22 at 9 pm Eastern

In the States, BBC America is showing it at the same time.


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The newer stuff is far better, under Moffat's hand. I tried to go back to Russel T's stuff recently, but some of those episodes are painful.



I like the newer episodes as much as the rest of the rebooted-series, don't get me wrong, but ... plotholes much? D:


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The newer stuff is far better, under Moffat's  hand. I tried to go back to Russel T's stuff recently, but some of  those episodes are painful.



rainy, doll, sweetie...as much as Moffat can be "good" at what he does, Russel T was much better. I think what makes up for all the slip ups from Moffat is the fact that 11 is the most adorable thing to roam the universe.




Ansitru said:


> plotholes much? D:



and this is why.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

At the time that it's on, I have to go to some old bloke's birthday celebration. I'm gonna have to try and avoid spoilers between when it's on and when I watch it.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 20, 2013)

For anyone still trying to figure out when exactly it's airing in their locality: doctorwho.tumblr.com/the-day-of-the-doctor


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 20, 2013)

Batsy said:


> rainy, doll, sweetie...as much as Moffat can be "good" at what he does, Russel T was much better. I think what makes up for all the slip ups from Moffat is the fact that 11 is the most adorable thing to roam the universe.



By adorable you mean frightening when provoked, yes? :V


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

Batsy said:


> rainy, doll, sweetie...as much as Moffat can be "good" at what he does, Russel T was much better. I think what makes up for all the slip ups from Moffat is the fact that 11 is the most adorable thing to roam the universe.



But...the best episodes are Moffats. The Empty Child, Blink, The Pandorica, The Name of the Doctor....I can go on

Such a fanboy omg D:


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 20, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I think what makes up for all the slip ups from Moffat is the fact that 11 is the most adorable thing to roam the universe.



It's a shame Matt'll be leaving in the Christmas special. 

But then again. 

_Peter Capaldi._


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> But...the best episodes are Moffats. The Empty Child, Blink, The Pandorica, The Name of the Doctor....I can go on
> 
> Such a fanboy omg D:



His individual episodes are great, but they shouldn't have let him write the plot without at least some sort of guidance and other people to remind him of the plotholes. 

It's become clusterfuck-ish. What's up with the papal mainframe? The headless monks? The silence? The whole shebang about "Silence will fall when the question is asked"?
All of that was just inroduced and sort of ... forgotten about without tying up the loose ends.  Not to mention the whole mindbogglingly River Song (I like the character but seriously though). And the female companions have gotten "special snowflake"-ier.

I mean, I get that I'm sounding like a grump but I feel like Moffat has the potential to do much, much better than just "_Doctor with companion with ~*special*~ powers who may or may not have a crush on him and the season's finale will feature a handy-dandy world reboot-button to clean the mess up_". I'm still hella excited for Saturday and Peter Capaldi and I will always keep watching the show, but there are just some nitpicks that start to irk me. D:


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 20, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> It's become clusterfuck-ish. What's up with the papal mainframe? The headless monks? The silence? The whole shebang about "Silence will fall when the question is asked"?
> All of that was just inroduced and sort of ... forgotten about without tying up the loose ends.



Don't forget the Tardis exploding in series five. Moffat _still_ hasn't explained why that happened.


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Don't forget the Tardis exploding in series five. Moffat _still_ hasn't explained why that happened.



He don't need no explanation because he turned the universe on and off (and on again, derp). :V


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Don't forget the Tardis exploding in series five. Moffat _still_ hasn't explained why that happened.



Why did you remind me.

I had managed to forget about that.

Why.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Nov 23, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Don't forget the Tardis exploding in series five. Moffat _still_ hasn't explained why that happened.


"Silence will fall." You could hear that being said when the smile crack appears on the Tardis screen.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 24, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> "Silence will fall." You could hear that being said when the smile crack appears on the Tardis screen.



Yeah, question goes a bit deeper than that, though.  The explosion of the TARDIS threatened the entire universe.  Daleks, Cybermen, Sontorans, and more actually _cooperated_ to attempt to prevent such a thing from happening.  If the Silence directly caused the TARDIS to explode, what exactly was their motivation?  What makes destruction of the universe acceptable to them?  And then it's still unexplained _how_ they actually blew it up.

The preview for the Christmas episode namedropped Trenzalore and also "Silence will fall", so maybe Moffat is finally tying up his loose ends?  We can only hope.


----------



## Jags (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I cannot enthuse enough about the special. It was mind-blowingly awesome, and I am now shattered into tiny little pieces.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, that was fan-fucking-tastic. 10/10 from me. 

The 3D worked incredibly well, considering it's a TV production. I almost want to get a 3D TV just for this. x3


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 24, 2013)

First of all: LOVED LOVED LOVED the episode. I think I was pretty much jumping up and down and clapping all throughout. 
But Moffat couldn't help himself and introduced some more plotholes. Plus, I kinda cringed with the whole treatment of Queen Bes.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 13, 2013)

Omgomgomg I totally forgot about it!!! I'm reeally not caught up and I don't have BBCA :C Ugh, I don't remember exactly where I left off... And Netflix hasn't updated yet! :C Ugh, I have too many papers to write anyway :c


----------



## Jags (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;TWwYLlcPekA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWwYLlcPekA[/video]

I am excited.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 14, 2013)

I am sad to see Matt go ;;


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 14, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I am sad to see Matt go ;;



I'm sad too, but my sadness is eclipsed by my excitement for Peter Capaldi. He's going to be fucking fantastic.


----------



## Jags (Dec 27, 2013)

Whelp, I forgot to bring this up to speed on Wednesday, so I shall do so today.

How was the christmas special for you guys? I found it a little meandering, a little off-focus, but I enjoyed it well enough. Makes the next series look interesting.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 27, 2013)

people are bitching about the special being horrid. personally it was enjoyable and very funny. they were able to fill in plot holes which I am GLAD they did because things make sense now. the whole regeneration was a shock because the morphing happened so fast.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 27, 2013)

Doctor Who fans are always gonna bitch about something!

I liked it well enough. I thought it was a pretty good send-off for Matt Smith, emotionally, and I did like how they brought some of the loose threads together. (_Loved _the head of the papal mainframe, whatever her name was.)

I'm pretty stoked to see how Peter Capaldi does as the Doctor. And _maybe Gallifrey?! _Some of my favorite eps of the old series were the ones set on Gallifrey; I would be so happy if they wrangled it so that we could get some of that again. 

I am kinda, sorta, not-holding-my-breath, hoping for Romana to make an appearance again. I liked Romana.


----------



## Jags (Dec 28, 2013)

I was mainly pleased that they answered who blew up the Tardis all those years ago. That had been eating at me for ages.
My main issue was, as petty as it sounds, how did the Doctor dick about for 400 or so years in Series 6 without any effect, then go from early-20's look to old man in the span of 300? I mean, I'm aware that's 700-800 on from before, but if the 400 before had no effect at all how did 300 do so much? Strange.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 28, 2013)

I always enjoy Doctor Who. I feel like they tried to cram a lot into the special, but still loved it, nonetheless. 

Now watching Day of the Doctor? I think I fangirled so hard I hemorrhaged.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 28, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I was mainly pleased that they answered who blew up the Tardis all those years ago. That had been eating at me for ages.
> My main issue was, as petty as it sounds, how did the Doctor dick about for 400 or so years in Series 6 without any effect, then go from early-20's look to old man in the span of 300? I mean, I'm aware that's 700-800 on from before, but if the 400 before had no effect at all how did 300 do so much? Strange.



Maybe some kind of... end-of-timelord-life-cycle thing? Or maybe just being under constant siege for 300 years and having to stay in one town, watching the people he protected grow old and die (instead of being able to leave them) wore him down. I'm sure they'd be able to come up with a reason if they bothered to try to explain it.

I'm always left with the impression that the Doctor would have a relatively short lifespan if you compare it to other timelords'. Seems like the stuff he does would wear you down pretty fast, even if you're a magically-regenerating fictional space alien.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 28, 2013)

What bothered me about the age thing is that there was an episode where the Master aged the Doctor (10) a shartload of years and he just shriveled up into a little imp.Then here, he winds up dying of old age? Didn't get that.


----------

